# Rail help!



## CanadaBoy17 (Jan 2, 2016)

Hey I'm really nervous to fully commit to hitting a rail. And pointers?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

CanadaBoy17 said:


> Hey I'm really nervous to fully commit to hitting a rail. And pointers?


Armor


TT


----------



## Staff_Sav (Jan 5, 2016)

Don't go in half heartedly. Commit to the rail and you will be better balanced and less likely to fall


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

timmytard said:


> Armor
> 
> 
> TT


This, and a bit of speed - more chance that if you fall it will be past the rail.

Assuming you are all good with boxes, rails arent much different, just slide faster, and most times you just end up coming off one side rather uneventfully. 

The times you dont though, you will want some body protection. I go with knee and shin protection (kneepads have a shin extension) at the least


----------



## MVC (Nov 5, 2015)

tokyo_dom said:


> This, and a bit of speed - more chance that if you fall it will be past the rail.
> 
> Assuming you are all good with boxes, rails arent much different, just slide faster, and most times you just end up coming off one side rather uneventfully.
> 
> The times you dont though, you will want some body protection. I go with knee and shin protection (kneepads have a shin extension) at the least


I never knocked my shins on a rail but i love my chest/backprotector. Even last time i was in the indoor funpark i was lucky i was wearing them. I came off / slipped off the rail, my board touched down in a weird way i guess, launching me back first on the corner off a Box. ( they are placed way to close to each-other, mostly not a problem for me because when i do slip i come off on the other side).

Soon a crowd formed around me, asking me if i was ok ( "oh shit man, you guuuud "? ) and i was !!!! No pain, just my ego had a little dent, but no mixed feeling on the next run down to hit the same rail again. 
No one noticed i was wearing a back protector :wink: and heard some one later on when i was having a drink with my mates, 
"1) you saw that nasty crash on the box"
"2) yeah that looked painfull, blah blah mumble (could hear)"
"1) that dude is though tho, he said he was fine k:, got up, smiled at me,went down to the lift and just tried again"
"2) no serious? "

--> > ego restored 100% :nerd::happy::laughat:

Not only is a chest and backprotector great for your body (just was a little sore/stiff in the morning) apparently also for your confidence and > ego ! 

* is some marketing goeroe want's to use this in advertising, i accept cash and free stuff along with shares/stocks/bonds :grin:


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Not a marketing guru, but interested in knowing what back/chest protector you are using. I had a back protector/turtle shell, but always felt it was riding up so that it might have actually put more risk of me snapping my neck.

Always felt chest protectors couldnt really protect me from much, any decent fall on that will break ribs, not much that a couple of cm of foam could help (i guess?)


----------



## MVC (Nov 5, 2015)

tokyo_dom said:


> Not a marketing guru, but interested in knowing what back/chest protector you are using. I had a back protector/turtle shell, but always felt it was riding up so that it might have actually put more risk of me snapping my neck.
> 
> Always felt chest protectors couldnt really protect me from much, any decent fall on that will break ribs, not much that a couple of cm of foam could help (i guess?)


i have 2 chest-backprotectors and love them both i have one from dainese and one from icon. Both are developped for motorsports (cause when there is no snow, you can find me at the track)


These are no foam protectors but hard protectors, the icon chest protector is rubberized material but does the job great!

maybe overkill but since i own the way should i buy a softer special snowboard protector. They fit great and don't ride up on me.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm no jib kid, so take what I have to say with a grain of salt, but here is what I've found has worked for me...

For me the most important thing to learn is to how to quickly get off the feature when you start to lose your balance. The key to this is to keep your knees bent and maintain an athletic position to allow you to react quickly. 

Don't fight to stay on if you're not locked in. Confidence doesn't come from blind commitment, it comes from a graceful early exit when things start to go bad. 

Speed is your friend. 

Don't underestimate the power of visualization. If you're nervous about something and imagine the worst possible scenario it's probably going to come true.


----------



## JTCarver (Dec 27, 2015)

MVC said:


> i have 2 chest-backprotectors and love them both i have one from dainese and one from icon. Both are developped for motorsports (cause when there is no snow, you can find me at the track)
> 
> 
> These are no foam protectors but hard protectors, the icon chest protector is rubberized material but does the job great!
> ...


Downhill moutain bike protection is another option that is usually lighter weight, but lighter duty than moto gear. It should be more than adequate for most snowboarding.


----------



## MVC (Nov 5, 2015)

JTCarver said:


> Downhill moutain bike protection is another option that is usually lighter weight, but lighter duty than moto gear. It should be more than adequate for most snowboarding.


That is also an option, but since i have them, i'm don't need other gear. The icon one is also pretty light.


----------

